# Fog lights bulb size?



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

Does anyone know what size the bulb is in the fog lights for the HOLDEN CRUZE? I don't want to take the car apart just to find out what size they are. Not sure if they are the same size as Chevy Cruze fogs. I know our headlights are H4 from factory but not so sure about the fogs. They are a Genuine GM Holden Fog light. Much appreciated for help.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

Anyone??? Looks like I will have to find out the hard way!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Poison Ivy said:


> Anyone??? Looks like I will have to find out the hard way!


10-32 of US Cruze doesn't list it. It's a "For replacement bulbs not listed here, contact your dealer" note below the tables of listed bulbs.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks Merc, I have tried quite a few search strings and not one site I looked at lists the bulb size. Go figure? I will pull one of the bulbs and have a look. I have a feeling they are H7 or H8. Once I know I will gladly post up for future reference. I am looking at an HID upgrade for these.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Its H8. 

Here's a pic of bulb markings..... 










Philips H8 LL
12v 35W



btw, incase somebody asks, my Genuine GM fog light kit was ordered from the US and fits perfectly with my Korean assembled Cruze.  



Cheers! 
phantom


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks Phantom, You have saved me some work, I have ordered an H8 hid kit for the fogs, Should be here next week, Much appreciated


----------



## NsPYrMe (Feb 4, 2020)

Poison Ivy said:


> Does anyone know what size the bulb is in the fog lights for the HOLDEN CRUZE? I don't want to take the car apart just to find out what size they are. Not sure if they are the same size as Chevy Cruze fogs. I know our headlights are H4 from factory but not so sure about the fogs. They are a Genuine GM Holden Fog light. Much appreciated for help.


Mate did you end up finding the fog light size for your CRUZE... another thing.... how do you get access to it... my right side foggy keeps blinking off like it's faulty maybe loose... plus i wanna change the bulb to the LEDs. Any vid links or whatever would be great. 
Cheers.


----------

